# Is your book feeling unloved? Join our "Book Discovery Day"



## KBoards Admin

We've been looking for ways to assist authors in getting some visibility for newly-published and overlooked books. These books typically don't have any reviews yet, or few reviews... and thus they don't qualify for many of the promotional opportunities out there.

So, twice a week (on Tuesdays and Fridays at 4pm Pacific), we're going to replace our usual 'Spotlight Post' with a 'Book Discovery Day' post. This post will contain a simple table (see graphic below) with newly-published or overlooked books. The table will be limited to 16 books or fewer.

Starting today, you can submit your book here:
*http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo*

The only requirements we'll make for the book submissions are: 
(a) no erotica; 
(b) a family-friendly cover; and 
(c) the book has fewer than ten reviews on Amazon *or* an Amazon ranking of higher than 100,000.

We've set a price for this of $15/book. For those of you who may be interested, I would also offer a couple of tips:

- Having a really good cover matters. Get it professionally done if you can... it truly does make a difference when trying to attract new readers!
- Take a look at your blurb and see if it could use some tightening up. Note that, due to space restrictions in our posted table, only the first 500 characters of the book's description are included.

I would appreciate your feedback on this and how we can make it as effective as possible for authors, and for readers. Thanks!

-Harvey


----------



## Guest

What happens if you get to 3 reviews between the time you sign up and the time the book is to be featured?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Great idea , Harvey! Props to KB for being so innovative.


----------



## KBoards Admin

glutton said:


> What happens if you get to 3 reviews between the time you sign up and the time the book is to be featured?


We won't be too legalistic about that. We'll still run the book even if the number of reviews becomes more than 3.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Always coming up with great ideas to help new authors, eh? What's your angle?


----------



## KBoards Admin

This one seems like an unmet need, for those zero-review books out there! Plus, it's fun to program these things.


----------



## Amanda Brice

What a great idea!

How far in advance are you scheduling? And how far in advance do you anticipate it will fill up?

Can you pre-schedule it for a new release? Let's say I'll be releasing my new book on February 26, but I'd love a feature on March 1 or March 8 (the closest Fridays to my release). I don't have an ASIN now and won't until I've uploaded. So I'd need to wait until I've uploaded to purchase a date, right?


----------



## Becca Mills

H.S. St.Ours said:


> Always coming up with great ideas to help new authors, eh? What's your angle?


Pretty sure it's some sort of general awesomeness thing ... very suspicious, if you ask me!


----------



## Kay Bratt

One of my newest books only has 8 reviews. I'm going to report 5 of them as abuse so I can get down to 3 and book a slot, if that's okay.



Just in case you don't get my humor...I'm kidding, Harvey! Great program, though. I know there are many **gems** out there from KB'ers waiting to be discovered!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Amanda Brice said:


> What a great idea!
> 
> How far in advance are you scheduling? And how far in advance do you anticipate it will fill up?
> 
> Can you pre-schedule it for a new release? Let's say I'll be releasing my new book on February 26, but I'd love a feature on March 1 or March 8 (the closest Fridays to my release). I don't have an ASIN now and won't until I've uploaded. So I'd need to wait until I've uploaded to purchase a date, right?


Great question. Yes, you can request a future Friday - just indicate that in the Notes / Instructions field that appears after you submit the form.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KayBratt said:


> One of my newest books only has 8 reviews. I'm going to report 5 of them as abuse so I can get down to 3 and book a slot, if that's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you don't get my humor...I'm kidding, Harvey! Great program, though. I know there are many **gems** out there from KB'ers waiting to be discovered!


----------



## KBoards Admin

KayBratt said:


> One of my newest books only has 8 reviews. I'm going to report 5 of them as abuse so I can get down to 3 and book a slot, if that's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case you don't get my humor...I'm kidding, Harvey! Great program, though. I know there are many **gems** out there from KB'ers waiting to be discovered!




Actually, one thing I'd like some feedback on is whether "3" is a reasonable maximum for the number of book reviews. Should it be a higher number?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From a logistics standpoint, I would think that the number of submissions will give you a feel for that, Harvey.  If you are inundated, maybe three is enough.    

Some review sites have a minimum number to accept books for review, don't they? Is it three or five?  I can see Book Discovery Day being a plus for those authors whose books aren't eligible for those other sites.

Betsy


----------



## harrisonbooth

Great idea; currently Lara Croft would have trouble discovering my book, anything to get it a few steps out of the abyss would be massively appreciated.

I'll submit mine imminently...


----------



## R. M. Reed

Dang, I was going to submit Twas the Night for this, but when I looked at the Amazon page, a third review had come in. Well, now I'm eligible for some other promo opportunities.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Harvey said:


> Actually, one thing I'd like some feedback on is whether "3" is a reasonable maximum for the number of book reviews. Should it be a higher number?


Harvey, is three the maximum that a book can have, or is two? Your initial post reads "less than three" which would mean two was the maximum.

Betsy


----------



## TessOliver

Thanks for this Harvey. I've just submitted for my other pen name Rachel Blake. And for those of us who wait the old-fashioned way for reviews to come in (sitting, waiting, biting nails) the three reviews or less stipulation was refreshing to see.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey, is three the maximum that a book can have, or is two? Your initial post reads "less than three" which would mean two was the maximum.
> 
> Betsy


Actually it should be "fewer than three."


----------



## Anna K

Thanks for the promotion opportunity! I just submitted my newer release, Cerulean.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Harvey, is three the maximum that a book can have, or is two? Your initial post reads "less than three" which would mean two was the maximum.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, good catch. It should be "fewer than three," with the rationale that books with 3 or more reviews can submit to other promos on KB, ENT, etc.


----------



## Amanda Brice

Harvey said:


> Ah, good catch. It should be "fewer than three," with the rationale that books with 3 or more reviews can submit to other promos on KB, ENT, etc.


What sites allow books with as few as 3 reviews to submit? I thought it was 5 or more at most places, with some of them requiring upwards of 20 these days.

Either way, whether it's "fewer than three" or "three or less", I think this is a great idea!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Amanda Brice said:


> What sites allow books with as few as 3 reviews to submit? I thought it was 5 or more at most places, with some of them requiring upwards of 20 these days.
> 
> Either way, whether it's "fewer than three" or "three or less", I think this is a great idea!


Right now ENT only requires books to have 3 or more reviews, according to their submission form... as do we at KB for our spotlight book, bargain book, and free book promos.

Thanks Amanda!


----------



## 31842

What a fantastic opportunity!  Thanks for putting this together, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Amanda Brice said:


> ...
> Can you pre-schedule it for a new release? Let's say I'll be releasing my new book on February 26, but I'd love a feature on March 1 or March 8 (the closest Fridays to my release). I don't have an ASIN now and won't until I've uploaded. So I'd need to wait until I've uploaded to purchase a date, right?


To further clarify this: if you don't have an ASIN yet, just put "TBD" in the ASIN field, and we'll hold a slot for you on your desired date.


----------



## Amanda Brice

Excellent! Thanks, Harvey. I'll snag a date now.


----------



## unkownwriter

Harvey, this sounds awesome! Yet another reason why I love these boards.

I'm about to do a reload due to some typos, but I'll definitely get this going for my novel in the next few days. I'd been wondering what I could do promotion-wise, since I have no reviews as of yet. So thanks for coming up with this idea.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Great idea and awesome opportunity.

Thank you Harvey!!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for the feedback - and the great response to this! 

FYI we have just a couple more slots left on Feb 1st and then we'll start scheduling for the following Friday, Feb 8th.


----------



## Amanda Brice

I sent in my money and a request for March 1!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Amanda Brice said:


> I sent in my money and a request for March 1!


Thanks, Amanda! We have your book scheduled.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Great idea, Harvey. Thanks.


----------



## Richardcrasta

What is not clear is:

There seems to be no application form to fill out, nothing but a blank space for the ASIN

If I pay, am I automatically included if I meet all those conditions above?

This book was published in September for a few days, then unpublished, now is republished again--to me, it's still a new book: B0098N89RQ

So does it qualify?

thanks.


----------



## ruecole

Hi Harvey,

Does this include books under 100 pages? I have a collection of short stories that could use some love.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## KBoards Admin

Richardcrasta said:


> What is not clear is:
> 
> There seems to be no application form to fill out, nothing but a blank space for the ASIN
> 
> If I pay, am I automatically included if I meet all those conditions above?
> 
> This book was published in September for a few days, then unpublished, now is republished again--to me, it's still a new book: B0098N89RQ
> 
> So does it qualify?
> 
> thanks.


Richard, all that is needed is the ASIN, so it's a simple submission form. The newness of your book is not a requirement - the submission page indicates that the requirements are that it be a non-erotica book with fewer than 3 reviews. So it sounds like you're in.

If there is some reason we find the book unsuitable, we'll refund your money.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ruecole said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> Does this include books under 100 pages? I have a collection of short stories that could use some love.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


Yes, there is no page requirement for this. So short books, short stories, poetry volumes, children books, etc. are all eligible. Thanks for asking!


----------



## ruecole

Thanks, Harvey.

I submitted my collection. 

Rue


----------



## KBoards Admin

ruecole said:


> Thanks, Harvey.
> 
> I submitted my collection.
> 
> Rue


We have your book scheduled for Feb 1st. Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the opportunity. I've submitted my book. How do I find out which date it's scheduled for?


----------



## maritafowler

Great idea. I submitted Adderwald.

Thanks!


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Only Reprobate has one review [a five-star review, though] and I'm looking into widening exposure, but if I'd feature the whole series, including the free KillFiles, that would be sixty dollars out of pocket. And I'm not even out of the production costs. What do you think, Harvey? Peccadillo has only been published two weeks ago, would it be smart to put up Peccadillo and leave the other books to fend for themselves?


----------



## KBoards Admin

VH Folland said:


> Thanks for the opportunity. I've submitted my book. How do I find out which date it's scheduled for?


Thank you! You'll receive a confirmation e-mail - to your PayPal email address - within a few hours of your submission. If you didn't receive that, let me know the ASIN and I can confirm it here for you! - Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

maritafowler said:


> Great idea. I submitted Adderwald.
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you! You have a confirmation note in your inbox.



AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Only Reprobate has one review [a five-star review, though] and I'm looking into widening exposure, but if I'd feature the whole series, including the free KillFiles, that would be sixty dollars out of pocket. And I'm not even out of the production costs. What do you think, Harvey? Peccadillo has only been published two weeks ago, would it be smart to put up Peccadillo and leave the other books to fend for themselves?


I would suggest going with just one book, and I think it would be best to go with the first book in the series. It's easier to attract new readers with the first book than with a later book in the series.

The next best alternative would be to go with the newest book, especially if it is readable as a stand-alone. And if the first book is free, be sure to mention that in the book description for Peccadillo, and provide a link - within the first 500 characters if possible!


----------



## Imogen Rose

Great opportunity, thanks, Harvey. 

Will foreign language books qualify?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Imogen Rose said:


> Great opportunity, thanks, Harvey.
> 
> Will foreign language books qualify?


Yes, we will accept those. (But do be aware that right now 80% of our readership is from the US, 10% from the UK, and 10% from the rest of the world!)


----------



## harrisonbooth

Right, I've just thrown some notes at you.  Being indecisive, I might want to play around with my blurb beforehand; how long do I have to do that before the post is put together?

Once again, thanks Harvey for the opportunity.


----------



## KBoards Admin

harrisonbooth said:


> Right, I've just thrown some notes at you. Being indecisive, I might want to play around with my blurb beforehand; how long do I have to do that before the post is put together?
> 
> Once again, thanks Harvey for the opportunity.


Thank you, sir! We have you booked for February 1st. We will pull the post together the night before the run date, so I would say you could change your blurb up until January 30th.

Also, FYI to all - February 1st is filled, so slots are being taken now for the February 8th Book Discovery Day.


----------



## Alan Simon

Harvey said:


> Right now ENT only requires books to have 3 or more reviews, according to their submission form...


I took a look at ENT yesterday and just double-checked today. For a *free book* listing on ENT they say "If your book has a small number of reviews (0 - 3) or low ratings (below 4.0) it will not be posted" - however for bargain/paid listings, they say "Your book will need to have at least *10* reviews."

Looks like they may have changed this recently.

Any chance of having the "Book Discovery Day" listings mirror this, or maybe setting the cutoff at having <= 3 reviews, i.e., including 3? Self-serving reasons  - Thanksgiving, 1942 currently has exactly 3 reviews since it's a new release.

Alan


----------



## KBoards Admin

Alan Simon said:


> I took a look at ENT yesterday and just double-checked today. For a *free book* listing on ENT they say "If your book has a small number of reviews (0 - 3) or low ratings (below 4.0) it will not be posted" - however for bargain/paid listings, they say "Your book will need to have at least *10* reviews."
> 
> Looks like they may have changed this recently.
> 
> Any chance of having the "Book Discovery Day" listings mirror this, or maybe setting the cutoff at having <= 3 reviews, i.e., including 3? Self-serving reasons  - Thanksgiving, 1942 currently has exactly 3 reviews since it's a new release.
> 
> Alan


Ah, you are right. I think given the ten-review requirement, it may be sensible to increase the threshold for the Book Discovery promotion.

At this point, because this is a new experiment for us, I am not going to be too legalistic about the #-of-reviews requirements. So, go ahead and submit your book! Later, as we get more experience with this, we'll set a firmer threshold.

Also, I'm interested in getting more feedback from authors about this. What's a good threshold for maximum number of reviews for the "Book Discovery" promotions?


----------



## Imogen Rose

Harvey said:


> Yes, we will accept those. (But do be aware that right now 80% of our readership is from the US, 10% from the UK, and 10% from the rest of the world!)


Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> I would suggest going with just one book, and I think it would be best to go with the first book in the series. It's easier to attract new readers with the first book than with a later book in the series.
> 
> The next best alternative would be to go with the newest book, especially if it is readable as a stand-alone. And if the first book is free, be sure to mention that in the book description for Peccadillo, and provide a link - within the first 500 characters if possible!


I think that in that case it would be best to get Reprobate more exposure. Even though Peccadillo can be read as stand-alone, it's better to start the Series by reading Reprobate first.

The KillFiles are free, but they don't have reviews yet, so I cannot sign them up for the free promo, alas...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Imogen Rose said:


> Thanks, Harvey.


Thank you, Imogen - we have you scheduled for February 8th.



AmsterdamAssassin said:


> I think that in that case it would be best to get Reprobate more exposure. Even though Peccadillo can be read as stand-alone, it's better to start the Series by reading Reprobate first.
> 
> The KillFiles are free, but they don't have reviews yet, so I cannot sign them up for the free promo, alas...


I think that makes sense. Thank you - we have the book scheduled for February 8th.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Working on the February 1st "Book Discovery Day" blog post. Thought you might like to see a preview of the image that we'll include with our corresponding Facebook post:










How 'bout those great covers!? Nice!

We don't have room for all covers in the image, so we're taking the first eight that we receive for each Book Discovery day. (All 15 books will, of course, be featured in the table on the blog.)

Most book promo sites just show one cover on FB when they're featuring multiple books, but we're getting good results from showing multiple covers in this type of graphic on our FB posts.


----------



## RuthNestvold

This sounds like a great opportunity, Harvey. I think I'll give it a whirl for my new SF collection. 

As to the number of reviews, I think you might want to go higher -- unless of course you're awash in submissions.  As a result of the blog post I update fairly frequently on promoting a freebie, I've seen a lot of sites raising their requirements.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> I think that makes sense. Thank you - we have the book scheduled for February 8th.


Thank you, Harvey. I put a notice in my calendar.


----------



## Cynthia Shepp

Great idea


----------



## KBoards Admin

RuthNestvold said:


> This sounds like a great opportunity, Harvey. I think I'll give it a whirl for my new SF collection.
> 
> As to the number of reviews, I think you might want to go higher -- unless of course you're awash in submissions.  As a result of the blog post I update fairly frequently on promoting a freebie, I've seen a lot of sites raising their requirements.


Thanks, Ruth, I appreciate your insight on this. I think for it to be helpful for more books, it may make sense to loosen the requirement, to "fewer than five reviews."

For books with 3 or more reviews, the Bargain and Spotlight promotions are also available here. So it gives some options for authors who are looking for more readers and more reviews.


----------



## MGalloway

Thanks for offering this...it means a lot to some of us.


----------



## Sam Kates

I, too, think this is a great idea. I can't offer anything useful on the number of reviews since mine currently has fewer than one...

Completed the form. Will await confirmation of date my book will be amongst those featured.

Thank you


----------



## KBoards Admin

MGalloway said:


> Thanks for offering this...it means a lot to some of us.





Sam Kates said:


> I, too, think this is a great idea. I can't offer anything useful on the number of reviews since mine currently has fewer than one...
> 
> Completed the form. Will await confirmation of date my book will be amongst those featured.
> 
> Thank you


Thank you both! (I've confirmed you both for Feb 8th, and you have confirmation emails in your inboxes.)

FYI, five more slots are open for Feb 8th, and then we'll open up Feb 15th.


----------



## Sam Kates

Harvey said:


> Thank you both! (I've confirmed you both for Feb 8th, and you have confirmation emails in your inboxes.)
> 
> FYI, five more slots are open for Feb 8th, and then we'll open up Feb 15th.


Brilliant! Thank you, Harvey.


----------



## David Thayer

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## notreallyhere

Thanks, Harvey! Just submitted mine - I only have one with fewer than five (one lone review  ) but it's always been one of my favorite stories.

I look forward to having it featured, along with some other fab overlooked/spanking new books!

~Cate


----------



## MGalloway

Harvey said:


> Thank you both! (I've confirmed you both for Feb 8th, and you have confirmation emails in your inboxes.)


Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sam Kates said:


> Brilliant! Thank you, Harvey.





David Thayer said:


> Great idea. Thanks.





cate dean said:


> Thanks, Harvey! Just submitted mine - I only have one with fewer than five (one lone review ) but it's always been one of my favorite stories.
> 
> I look forward to having it featured, along with some other fab overlooked/spanking new books!
> 
> ~Cate





MGalloway said:


> Thanks!


Thank you all! I appreciate your comments. We're caught up on all orders. Feb 8th will probably fill up today, so bookings after that will land on Feb 15th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

I've had a couple of emails regarding where we are in bookings:

Feb 1st: filled
Feb 8th: 3 spots left
Feb 15th and later: open

Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Quick update: February 8th is full! Now taking bookings for Feb 15th, for anyone interested in some publicity for their new or overlooked books.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Great idea, Harvey.  I'm in.


----------



## Orlando Winters

Hey Harvey, you said you require family-friendly covers. Does mine quality? Since it's censored and all...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Paul Clayton said:


> Great idea, Harvey. I'm in.


Thanks, Paul! Got you in for Feb 15.



Orlando Winters said:


> Hey Harvey, you said you require family-friendly covers. Does mine quality? Since it's censored and all...


Hi, Orlando, 
That is one we'd have to take a pass on - even with the censoring! Thank you for your interest, though.
-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for your interest in this. We have two more slots left for Feb 15th, and after that any bookings will go to Feb 22nd.


----------



## teashopgirl

What an awesome idea! Thank you so much, Harvey. Do you think non-fiction titles would do well? 

I'd like to juice up my Planet Explorers Travel Guides for Kids Series by featuring either my London title or Las Vegas. Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


----------



## KBoards Admin

teashopgirl said:


> What an awesome idea! Thank you so much, Harvey. Do you think non-fiction titles would do well?
> 
> I'd like to juice up my Planet Explorers Travel Guides for Kids Series by featuring either my London title or Las Vegas. Hmmm...decisions, decisions.


Thank you! A month ago, I would have said "no," regarding non-fiction, but I have been surprised at how much interest our non-fiction books get in the Free-and-Bargain-Book posts. We'll know better after Feb 1 which is when the first Book Discovery day is.


----------



## teashopgirl

Harvey said:


> Thank you! A month ago, I would have said "no," regarding non-fiction, but I have been surprised at how much interest our non-fiction books get in the Free-and-Bargain-Book posts. We'll know better after Feb 1 which is when the first Book Discovery day is.


Great! I'll check back...


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, Feb 15th is now fully booked, so books submitted now will land on the Feb 22nd Book Discovery Day.


----------



## Dan Harris

Great opportunity! I have a couple of questions, Harvey.

- At http://www.kboards.com/book-discovery-promo/ the ASIN tooltip says the sale price muse be $0.99. Is that right? I didn't see it when reading the thread.
- Are you only booking a new date once the previous Friday is filled? i.e. I couldn't book a slot for April 19th, when I expect my next book to be out? 

Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dan Harris said:


> Great opportunity! I have a couple of questions, Harvey.
> 
> - At http://www.kboards.com/book-discovery-promo/ the ASIN tooltip says the sale price muse be $0.99. Is that right? I didn't see it when reading the thread.
> - Are you only booking a new date once the previous Friday is filled? i.e. I couldn't book a slot for April 19th, when I expect my next book to be out?
> 
> Thanks!


Oops, that tooltip is in error. I'll fix that today! It doesn't matter what the price of the book is.

Yes, you can request a particular Friday. You can do that with the "Instructions" field that appears when you sign up. I'll add a note about that to the sign-up page as well.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## Anne Frasier

Harvey, do you accept short stories?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Anne Frasier said:


> Harvey, do you accept short stories?


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Thats a great idea.  I could submit my entire collection given how overlooked they are.  May cost a bit much doing that 

Right now even submitting one is a bit beyond matters - weddings are rather expensive to organise.  Still, hopefully once that is done, things will be a bit easier.

Hope it goes well for all involved.


----------



## Guest

I just submitted "Iron Bloom" featuring you-know-who (the most scarred up beast of a heroic fantasy heroine )


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, February 22nd just filled up, so bookings will now fall on March 1st.   - Harvey


----------



## Anita Coleman

Absolutely! Feeling unloved, I mean. 

Thanks, this is a great idea and I do hope my book will qualify. It has 4 reviews and for some reason, I've been having the hardest time with Amazon categories for it. Thanks, again. Will submit, pronto.


----------



## RM Prioleau

I signed up two of my books. How exciting! Thank you, Harvey, for doing this!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for trying this out! Confirmation emails from recent submissions are going out as we speak.


----------



## Quiss

Grab March 1, everybody.

This is a Kindle forum. People have their borrows itching to be spent


----------



## KBoards Admin

Eep! Just one more slot left for March 1st, and then we'll begin scheduling March 8th. Thanks for your interest, all!


----------



## Gennita Low

Harvey said:


> Eep! Just one more slot left for March 1st, and then we'll begin scheduling March 8th. Thanks for your interest, all!


Is it too late to grab that last slot for my short story? If it is, I'd like to book March 8th. Short story, 4 reviews.


----------



## Quiss

Harvey said:


> So, once a week (on Fridays at 4pm Pacific), we're going to replace our usual 'Spotlight Post' with a 'Book Discovery Day' post.


Quick question, Harvey
Will this stay up until the following day at 4pm?

4pm pacific is already 7pm out this way. Is this for a full day or just the evening?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Quiss said:


> Quick question, Harvey
> Will this stay up until the following day at 4pm?
> 
> 4pm pacific is already 7pm out this way. Is this for a full day or just the evening?


Well, it stays up on the blog and on the Facebook page for perpetuity. As far as it being at the "top" of the page, it will normally be at the top from 4pm Pacific time through about 3am Pacific time the following morning.

Each day we have multiple posts, so no single post is there on its own for 24 hours. My experience is, though, that subsequent posts drive fresh traffic to the FB page and to the blog, bringing new eyeballs to the previous posts.

7pm is actually prime time for Facebook traffic, from what I've read on the subject.

All of the above being said... I don't know how effective these Book Discovery posts will be, but I'm committed to making them as effective as I possibly can.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Harvey said:


> Eep! Just one more slot left for March 1st, and then we'll begin scheduling March 8th. Thanks for your interest, all!


Update: March 1st is full, and March 8th is about half full at this time. Thanks for submitting your books!


----------



## KBoards Admin

In response to some very helpful feedback, we've change the submission requirements for submitting your book to our "Book Discovery Day" posts. 

The requirements are now: 
(a) no erotica
(b) a family-friendly cover
(c) the book has fewer than ten reviews on Amazon *or* an Amazon ranking of higher than 100,000.

This opens it up to more books that may have several reviews but need more attention to push their ranking higher.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Whee-hah! Our first Book Discovery Day post is up.

If you can spare a moment, please support your fellow authors with a Share, Like, or Click! 

http://facebook.com/kindleboards

(And I'll be posting about this in the reader part of our forums now...)


----------



## Gennita Low

Harvey said:


> Update: March 1st is full, and March 8th is about half full at this time. Thanks for submitting your books!


So did I get that last slot?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gennita Low said:


> Is it too late to grab that last slot for my short story? If it is, I'd like to book March 8th. Short story, 4 reviews.


Yes, I'm holding it for you - on March 1st.


----------



## EC Sheedy

Very cool to see Dreams Don't Wait up there! Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey, I've got a slot on 2/8 but I can't remember which book I wanted to do it for.   Did I send you everything?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Harvey, I've got a slot on 2/8 but I can't remember which book I wanted to do it for.  Did I send you everything?


We have it scheduled for My Lonely Heart; just need the ASIN once it's available.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> We have it scheduled for My Lonely Heart; just need the ASIN once it's available.


Thanks, emailing you with it now.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, emailing you with it now.


Got it - thanks, Margaret!



Caitie Quinn said:


> This is great! I'm so glad you changed the # of ratings. I got my first 6 within 36 hours then.... nothing.
> 
> I'll be doing this for the next project I'm finishing up for sure!
> 
> THANKS!


Thanks, Caitie! Yes, and I think it makes sense to have it based on a ranking threshold. That way, books with any number of reviews that just need a little boost are eligible for being listed.


----------



## T.M.souders author

Awesome! Just submitted!


----------



## KBoards Admin

T.M.souders said:


> Awesome! Just submitted!


Thank you - what a great cover for Freedom Road! You have a confirmation e-mail in your inbox.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Well, it's been about 24 hours since we made our first Book Discovery Day post. 

There were 16 books in the list. (Future weeks will have 15; I miscounted on this one!) All of them are "paid" books - this is not a freebie promotion, although it's okay to include freebies for it if you wish.

We posted the books in a blog post, with clickable covers and short descriptions, and linked to that on Facebook, Twitter, and in our email newsletter. 

From 4pm to midnight last night, there were 1,117 clicks on the book covers taking the viewers into the Amazon page for the particular book.

The distribution of clicks looks like this, for each of the 16 books (omitting the titles):
14, 20, 21, 22, 27, 37, 57, 58, 73, 74, 80, 88, 93, 120, 154, 179

In general, the romances did the best, followed by fantasy.

We'll keep trying to make this better, but I view this as an encouraging start.


----------



## Sam Kates

Those are encouraging stats, Harvey. It would be interesting to hear from some of the featured authors whether they have yet noticed any boost in sales/rankings/reviews as a result of the promotion.


----------



## GWakeling

Sam Kates said:


> Those are encouraging stats, Harvey. It would be interesting to hear from some of the featured authors whether they have yet noticed any boost in sales/rankings/reviews as a result of the promotion.


I'm with you, Sam. Great stats for the first run...would be interesting to see what the sales ration was for some of these.


----------



## pjmorse

Just sent my request over. Will we be able to get a peek at how the announcement looks before it goes out? I saw a sample on the Book Discovery Promo page, but just to make sure all the data is correct. (I used to be an editor, so I get a little OCD about that sort of thing.)

This sounds like an awesome idea, and I'll definitely report on any changes in sales after the promo goes out.


----------



## KBoards Admin

pjmorse said:


> Just sent my request over. Will we be able to get a peek at how the announcement looks before it goes out? I saw a sample on the Book Discovery Promo page, but just to make sure all the data is correct. (I used to be an editor, so I get a little OCD about that sort of thing.)
> 
> This sounds like an awesome idea, and I'll definitely report on any changes in sales after the promo goes out.


We don't really have a way of previewing the write-up for you, but the description is pulled directly from the first 500 characters of your Amazon book description. If you do notice anything amiss, let us know once it posts and we can do a quick correction... but the Amazon pull is automated so the chance of a slip-up is quite remote!


----------



## T.M.souders author

> Thank you - what a great cover for Freedom Road! You have a confirmation e-mail in your inbox.


Thank you!


----------



## Sapphire

I just signed up When Least Expected. How do I request a specific date? I would like March 29th, if possible.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sapphire said:


> I just signed up When Least Expected. How do I request a specific date? I would like March 29th, if possible.


Thanks! You can specify a desired date in the 'Instructions' field that appears in the sign-up process. I sent you a confirmation email, but I have adjusted the scheduled date to be March 29th. You'll get a follow-up confirmation e-mail shortly.


----------



## George Berger

Sam Kates said:


> It would be interesting to hear from some of the featured authors whether they have yet noticed any boost in sales/rankings/reviews as a result of the promotion.


I found the results infinitely better than being the featured book of the day here a few months ago. No new reviews/social media mentions/pieces of hate mail/any other potentially interesting metric. A handful of people bought a book. Nobody returned it yet. Yay. I guess.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: March 8th just filled up, so new bookings will go to March 15th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Sam Kates

George Berger said:


> I found the results infinitely better than being the featured book of the day here a few months ago. No new reviews/social media mentions/pieces of hate mail/any other potentially interesting metric. A handful of people bought a book. Nobody returned it yet. Yay. I guess.


That sounds as though it was worthwhile then. If I get a handful buying mine as a result of the promo, I'll be happy.


----------



## C.A. Deyton

I just signed up!  But I didn't get an option for what day to pick.  Anything is fine with me!


----------



## KBoards Admin

C.A. Deyton said:


> I just signed up! But I didn't get an option for what day to pick. Anything is fine with me!


We schedule them on Fridays, first-come, first-served until we have 15 for a given Friday. Yours will land on March 15th. You'll receive a confirmation email shortly!

(You can also request a later date, either by replying to the confirmation e-mail, or right at time of sign-up in the Instructions field.)


----------



## Nicholas Andrews

I just submitted my novel. I didn't notice any instructions other than a place to put the ASIN, but I would like mine scheduled for early April. I'll be putting out a second edition at the end of March with a new cover. I just wanted to submit now while I was still under the 10 review threshold.


----------



## KBoards Admin

NicholasAndrews said:


> I just submitted my novel. I didn't notice any instructions other than a place to put the ASIN, but I would like mine scheduled for early April. I'll be putting out a second edition at the end of March with a new cover. I just wanted to submit now while I was still under the 10 review threshold.


Thank you! We have scheduled you for April 5th, and you'll receive a confirmation e-mail shortly.

(The Instructions field is on the payment page that appears after you press the Pay button in the submission form.)


----------



## ElizabethRose

Hi! I just signed up this morning and haven't received an email yet. Please let me know about it. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

ElizabethRose said:


> Hi! I just signed up this morning and haven't received an email yet. Please let me know about it. Thanks!


Thanks, Elizabeth! You'll receive a confirmation e-mail shortly - in the next hour.


----------



## nadinucca

That sounds great! Thanks! I'm still a couple months away from publishing, but it's great to know this service is out there. I'll definitely save a slot when my book's ready.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey, will the Book Discovery list appear on the blog? Has it been published yet?


----------



## KBoards Admin

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Harvey, will the Book Discovery list appear on the blog? Has it been published yet?


Yes, it will appear in the blog, as well as on our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and in our e-mail newsletter. It hits the blog at 4pm Pacific on Fridays.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> Yes, it will appear in the blog, as well as on our Facebook page, Twitter feed, and in our e-mail newsletter. It hits the blog at 4pm Pacific on Fridays.


Ah, right. that's in four hours, that's Saturday over here...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

7pm my time. Can't wait. 

This is so great, Harvey. I'm releasing a title every month from now until the end of November and I'll be booking a slot every month.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 7pm my time. Can't wait.
> 
> This is so great, Harvey. I'm releasing a title every month from now until the end of November and I'll be booking a slot every month.


Wow - that's great! Thank you.

Right now we have one slot left for March 15th and will then start bookings for March 22nd or later.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Wow - that's great! Thank you.
> 
> Right now we have one slot left for March 15th and will then start bookings for March 22nd or later.


You know, Harvey, I think I'll spend some time setting up my release dates and book them all at once if that's okay with you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You know, Harvey, I think I'll spend some time setting up my release dates and book them all at once if that's okay with you.


That is fine with me, we can go any distance into the future. And I agree it's a good way to secure future dates.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> That is fine with me, we can go any distance into the future. And I agree it's a good way to secure future dates.


Great! I'll send you an email shortly.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Got it - thanks, Gertie. Another benefit of booking a future date, is that we list the books in the order of first-come, first-served. So by booking your dates early, your book gets the top listing on most of those future dates.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> Got it - thanks, Gertie. Another benefit of booking a future date, is that we list the books in the order of first-come, first-served. So by booking your dates early, your book gets the top listing on most of those future dates.


Great! I just checked out today's post. Looking good. Even picked up one of the listed books myself.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Well, if you want results - I sold 3 Reprobates between Feb. 1st and Feb. 8th. The counter stands at 9 right now...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I sold one of _My Lonely Heart_ last month and that's my poor baby's total sales. Since last night, six nice people have adopted her. More importantly, MLH's sales rank jumped by 300K.


----------



## Sam Kates

You all seem to be getting results. Only one sale for me so far, but it's a start...


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, from the 4pm post to midnight last night (Pacific time), the 15 Discovery Books had 774 clicks into the Amazon pages for the books. The distribution was: 137, 130, 101, 71, 45, 45, 41, 36, 36, 34, 24, 22, 19, 19, 14.


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> FYI, from the 4pm post to midnight last night (Pacific time), the 15 Discovery Books had 774 clicks into the Amazon pages for the books. The distribution was: 137, 130, *101*, 71, 45, 45, 41, 36, 36, 34, 24, 22, 19, 19, 14.


Is that the order of the books in the post? So 101 clicks for Reprobate?


----------



## KBoards Admin

AmsterdamAssassin said:


> Is that the order of the books in the post? So 101 clicks for Reprobate?


No, I re-ordered it from most clicks to least. (Reprobate received 45 clicks in the first 8 hours.)


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Harvey said:


> No, I re-ordered it from most clicks to least. (Reprobate received 45 clicks in the first 8 hours.)


God, I'm a mid-lister...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> FYI, from the 4pm post to midnight last night (Pacific time), the 15 Discovery Books had 774 clicks into the Amazon pages for the books. The distribution was: 137, 130, 101, 71, 45, 45, 41, 36, 36, 34, 24, 22, 19, 19, 14.


How many did MLH get?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How many did MLH get?


My Lonely Heart got 137 clicks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> My Lonely Heart got 137 clicks.


Pays to be first on the list!


----------



## ElizabethRose

Harvey said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth! You'll receive a confirmation e-mail shortly - in the next hour.


Hi,

I still haven't received a confirmation email...  Just wondering...

thanks!
ER


----------



## KBoards Admin

ElizabethRose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I still haven't received a confirmation email...  Just wondering...
> 
> thanks!
> ER


We sent a confirmation to your PayPal email address on Feb 7 - I wonder if it went to your spam folder? I'll PM you with a forwarded version of it!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: March 22nd is full, so new sign-ups will go to March 29th. Thanks all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yesterday's Book Discovery post resulted in 980 clicks into Amazon for the books listed, between 4pm and 12 midnight (Pacific). In descending order, each book received the following clicks:

212, 157, 100, 73, 68, 66, 44, 41, 41, 39, 37, 29, 27, 27, 19

(Current orders are being scheduled for March 29th, with about half the slots taken for that date so far.)

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## otterific

I should have bought a spot for my new release sooner! I'm going to buy a spot right now, so whenever the next opening becomes available!. Thanks, Harvey (and thanks for listing my freebie today!)


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you - we got your order, and have your book scheduled for March 29th. (Confirmation e-mail is in your in-box.)

-Harvey


----------



## MGalloway

Harvey...what date are you on now? 

(I just sent a request in.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Current bookings are landing on March 29th - or later if so requested. 

Thanks for your order, you'll receive a confirmation email shortly!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Quick update: March 29th is now full, so new book submissions will land on April 5th.


----------



## vrabinec

I'd like to get my book slotted in here for the month of its release, which should be some time in May or June. Do you accept orders for books that haven't been published yet? I'd hate to have to hold up the publication in order to wait until you can slot the thing, because it looks like you've got a decent waiting list. And if I miss the date, then you can keep the $15. But I'd like to time it so my book is up on here while it's in that first 30 days of publishing.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, we sure do. Just put 'TBD' for the ASIN. On the page that appears after you press the Pay button, there's an Instructions field... you can put the desired date in there.

And if you have to slide the date later, we can easily do that. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

In its first few hours, yesterday's Book Discovery post resulted in 858 clicks into your book pages on Amazon. The distribution across the 15 books was: 157,150,75,65,61,56,52,39,38,37,36,27,25,22,18

(Note: I notice quite a distinction in click-throughs between the books with professionally-made covers versus those that might be hand-made. Even in the e-book world, having a professionally-made cover makes a difference in visibility and sales.)


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Just wanted to pop in and say the book discovery day was a success for me. Sold about 8 copies since it came out which covered the ad. Doing a great job Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: April 5th Book Discovery Day just filled up; new orders will land in the April 12th post.

(Book Discovery Day: a $15 promotion in our KB blog/Facebook/Twitter/newsletter, for books with Amazon rankings of 10,000 or higher, or with few reviews.)

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

If you're still filling for April 12th, that means my book might show right as the 3rd book of the series is released. That is pretty cool.


----------



## KBoards Admin

kiazishiru said:


> If you're still filling for April 12th, that means my book might show right as the 3rd book of the series is released. That is pretty cool.


As it turns out, you got the last slot for April 12th! Thank you.

Newly-submitted books will now be scheduled for the Book Discovery post on April 19th.


----------



## Bec

Hey Harvey, how were the clicks for yesterdays Discovery Day?


----------



## KBoards Admin

R.M. Allinson said:


> Hey Harvey, how were the clicks for yesterdays Discovery Day?


Amazon hasn't released the stats for yesterday yet, but I'll post them here as soon as they're available.


----------



## KBoards Admin

In its first few hours, yesterday's Book Discovery post resulted in 1,007 clicks into your book pages on Amazon. The distribution across the 15 books was: 140, 128, 125, 123, 70, 69, 65, 54, 47, 44, 39, 36, 24, 22, 21


----------



## Bec

Nice. Can I ask how many mine got?


----------



## KBoards Admin

R.M. Allinson said:


> Nice. Can I ask how many mine got?


Your book received 123 clicks between 4pm and midnight (Pacific time) yesterday.


----------



## Kathy Clark Author

We're new.  How do we sign up for these types of promotions?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Bob Kat said:


> We're new. How do we sign up for these types of promotions?


Scroll to the bottom of any KindleBoards forum page, to see the links to sign up for these promotions.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Update: April 19th Book Discovery is full; new submissions will be slated for April 26th!


----------



## otterific

How can I book a future date for a book that's not released yet? (I have May 24th in mind for the promo date) With you booked already well into April, I'm sure May will fill up fast as well, and I'd love to schedule a date now.


----------



## KBoards Admin

otterific said:


> How can I book a future date for a book that's not released yet? (I have May 24th in mind for the promo date) With you booked already well into April, I'm sure May will fill up fast as well, and I'd love to schedule a date now.


You can do that - - just put "TBD" in the ASIN, and if you want a particular timeframe, you can indicate that in the "Instructions" field that appears after you press the Pay button.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## sarahdalton

I just added my book, but I think I closed the page too quickly after the paypal went through. Is there any way to check if I missed anything?


----------



## KBoards Admin

sarahdalton said:


> I just added my book, but I think I closed the page too quickly after the paypal went through. Is there any way to check if I missed anything?


I just checked and it looks complete. You'll receive a confirmation e-mail shortly. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: April 26th just filled up, so new bookings will go to May 3rd.


----------



## KBoards Admin

In its first few hours, yesterday's Book Discovery post resulted in 819 clicks into your book pages on Amazon. The distribution across the 15 books was: 93, 90, 84, 70, 66, 65, 56, 52, 51, 48, 42, 29, 29, 24, 20


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 3rd just filled up, so new bookings will go to May 10th.


----------



## KBoards Admin

In its first few hours, yesterday's Book Discovery post resulted in 902 clicks into your book pages on Amazon. The distribution across the 15 books was: 247, 118, 69, 67, 60, 55, 50, 37, 33, 32, 31, 29, 26, 25, 23


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Harvey said:


> In its first few hours, yesterday's Book Discovery post resulted in 902 clicks into your book pages on Amazon. The distribution across the 15 books was: 247, 118, 69, 67, 60, 55, 50, 37, 33, 32, 31, 29, 26, 25, 23


Nice. Looking forward to my next one on 3/29. As more readers "discover" the discovery books, I think those numbers will go up even higher.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 10th just filled up, so new bookings will go to May 17th. Thanks for your support and interest in this promotion!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## nadinucca

I've been lurking this thread ever since it started!   Finally, I have something! A new book!

I erased my previous post. I was wondering if this applies to authors who still have to release their book, and I saw you had already answered that question.  

I have a doubt, though: 

My book will be released on May 16. So far, I snagged an ISBN for it through Createspace, although I haven't completed the upload process, and I haven't uploaded the ebook version either.

May 17 would be a GREAT date to discover my novel! I'd like to book a slot. However, I'm not sure what to put in the ASIN field. Just to save a slot, I'm going to put the 10 digit ISBN Createspace gave me.

If there's any problem with that, will you please warn me?

...As you can tell...I'm a newbie here. 

Thank you very much for the initiative and the support! You're great!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hooray on the book! Just put TBD for the ASIN when you book - and then in the Instructions field you can request specific dates. Note though that we only run these on Fridays.


----------



## nadinucca

Thank you Harvey!

Urg, sorry but I think I messed up.   I put the 10 digit ISBN in the ASIN box instead of TBD. I didn't get any instructions field to request any date. The window just said "thank you" and nothing else... This might be due to my incompetence right now (it's late, I'm exhausted, and I have only a slight clue of what I'm doing).

I sent the Paypal payment and immediately received a confirmation in my email from Paypal, but none of the browser windows offered the chance to write any instructions. I waited for a while, to see if anything would refresh or pop up, but nope.

Friday is just fine for me, by the way.


----------



## JETaylor

I booked Night Hawk for May 17th. 

I'm hoping I did everything right - I didn't have anything come up after the Paypal update.


----------



## KBoards Admin

nadinucca said:


> Thank you Harvey!
> 
> Urg, sorry but I think I messed up.  I put the 10 digit ISBN in the ASIN box instead of TBD. I didn't get any instructions field to request any date. The window just said "thank you" and nothing else... This might be due to my incompetence right now (it's late, I'm exhausted, and I have only a slight clue of what I'm doing).
> 
> I sent the Paypal payment and immediately received a confirmation in my email from Paypal, but none of the browser windows offered the chance to write any instructions. I waited for a while, to see if anything would refresh or pop up, but nope.
> 
> Friday is just fine for me, by the way.


It won't be a problem - when I get home tonight I'll send you a confirmation email.

The Instructions box is not very obvious - it shows up after you press the Buy button.


----------



## KBoards Admin

JETaylor said:


> I booked Night Hawk for May 17th.


Thank you! You'll get a confirmation email tonight.


----------



## nadinucca

Thanks, Harvey. I'll keep my eyes peeled. However, I swear nothing showed up after the payment confirmation! I scrolled and scrolled and waited and waited, but there was no little box to include specifications. A glitch, maybe? I see Jet didn't get it either.

Jet! Looks like we'll be sharing the same day!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hmm, okay - not sure why the Instructions box didn't appear. In any event, you're scheduled! I'm a day behind on email confirmations so you'll get your email today... sent to your PayPal email address.,


----------



## Annette_g

I just booked one and paid, but I didn't add a date. Have I missed something? I thought it would go with whichever date was availalbe


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Yes, that's the way it typically works - we'll book you in the next avaiable slot. Unless, you have a future preferred date, i.e. for a yet-to-be-published book, and then we'll work with you on that.


----------



## Annette_g

Harvey said:


> ^ Yes, that's the way it typically works - we'll book you in the next avaiable slot. Unless, you have a future preferred date, i.e. for a yet-to-be-published book, and then we'll work with you on that.


Ah, thanks! Just glad to be featured on any date


----------



## KBoards Admin

Starting with today's Book Discovery post, we are including worldwide links for every book featured.

The book cover and title will link to Amazon.com, but below that will be flag links (with tooltips) that when clicked will open the book in one of 9 different Amazon national stores.

You can see the look of it at 4pm Pacific time today when the blog post hits:

http://kboards.blogspot.com


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 17th just filled up, so new bookings are now landing on May 24th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

In its first few hours, yesterday's Book Discovery post resulted in 740 clicks into your book pages on Amazon.

The distribution across the 15 books was: 174, 77, 74, 64, 63, 52, 48, 44, 40, 20, 20, 19, 18, 18, 9.


----------



## Sapphire

Out of curiosity, is there any correlation between order of placement and number of clicks?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sapphire said:


> Out of curiosity, is there any correlation between order of placement and number of clicks?


There may be some, but it doesn't appear to be a dominant factor. Here are the clicks for the past few weeks, ordered by placement:

Mar 22: 64 44 174 63 74 40 48 9 52 20 20 18 19 77 18

Mar 15: 247 69 60 50 23 29 118 33 37 55 67 31 26 32 25

Mar 8: 93 52 84 90 29 65 51 70 42 24 29 48 20 56 66


----------



## Sapphire

You're right, definitely not a dominant factor. I see little, if any, correlation. Perhaps a slight trailing off toward the end? I would have expected more. Thanks for the info.


----------



## David Thayer

Got your email, Harvey, thanks!

David


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

Purchased! Should the book I'm currently trying to get reviews for be doing better sales wise by the time the end of May roles around, can I switch which title I'm promoting?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Kellie Sheridan said:


> Purchased! Should the book I'm currently trying to get reviews for be doing better sales wise by the time the end of May roles around, can I switch which title I'm promoting?


Thank you! Yes, just send the book's ASIN anytime before the run date and we can swap it.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Great idea! I'll post this on my author groups.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 24th just filled up, so new bookings are now landing on May 31st.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## MGalloway

Harvey said:


> Current bookings are landing on March 29th - or later if so requested.
> 
> Thanks for your order, you'll receive a confirmation email shortly!


Question...did my book ever get accepted (payment was accepted)? If so, what date did it end up with?


----------



## Sapphire

MGalloway said:


> Question...did my book ever get accepted (payment was accepted)? If so, what date did it end up with?


It's on right now.


----------



## MGalloway

Sapphire said:


> It's on right now.


Ok, thanks...sorry, I didn't see that at first. Nevermind...


----------



## Sapphire

Hey, Harvey...any stats yet on the click count for yesterday's Book Discovery?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sapphire said:


> Hey, Harvey...any stats yet on the click count for yesterday's Book Discovery?


Sorry, I missed your note. I'll post those stats shortly!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 31st, June 7th, and June 14th are now full.

New orders will land on June 21st.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## whatdanwrote

Just sent through my request, I should have done it sooner.


----------



## Just Another Writer

I just signed up this morning. Haven't received conformation yet but hope it will come through soon. Does anyone know what days they are up to booking now?


----------



## nadinucca

Hello Harvey,

In March, I booked a slot for my book, but it hadn't been published yet so I couldn't give you the ASIN. Well, I published it yesterday.  

Where should I send the ASIN? 

Thanks!


----------



## teashopgirl

I just put in an order for Planet Explorers Walt Disney World 2013. Its ranking is around 184,000 and I'd much prefer to see a three or four digit ranking!  Thanks for the affordable opportunity, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

whatdanwrote said:


> Just sent through my request, I should have done it sooner.


Thank you, Dan!



Claire Svendsen said:


> I just signed up this morning. Haven't received conformation yet but hope it will come through soon. Does anyone know what days they are up to booking now?


You should have received your confirmation; sometimes it takes us a few hours. Let us know if you still don't have it and we can re-send it!

P.S. Current booking date is June 28th (one slot left there), and July 5th after that. Or, you can also request later dates.



nadinucca said:


> Hello Harvey,
> 
> In March, I booked a slot for my book, but it hadn't been published yet so I couldn't give you the ASIN. Well, I published it yesterday.
> 
> Where should I send the ASIN?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, Nadine, you can reply to your confirmation email, or you can just PM me with it. Thanks! And congratulations on the new book.



teashopgirl said:


> I just put in an order for Planet Explorers Walt Disney World 2013. Its ranking is around 184,000 and I'd much prefer to see a three or four digit ranking!  Thanks for the affordable opportunity, Harvey.


Thank you! You'll get a confirmation e-mail shortly. And I hope we can help push the ranking higher!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: Friday June 28th filled up in the past few days, and so has Friday Jul 5th.

Because of the demand, and so as to not have bookings extend too far into the future, in July we're going to start promoting Book Discovery Days on Tuesdays as well as Fridays.

So our next Book Discovery Day openings are on July 9th. Then every Tue and Fri after that.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 9th is full, so new orders will go to July 12th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 12th is full, so new orders will go to July 16th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 16th is full, so new orders will go to July 19th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Shane Murray

How affective is this? Some feedback from those who has used it?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Shane Murray said:


> How affective is this? Some feedback from those who has used it?


Others will have independent input, but FYI on average a book gets about 50 clickthroughs to its Amazon page from the Book Discovery post. It does vary based on factors like genre, cover quality, blurb effectiveness, etc.


----------



## TexasGirl

Last time we assessed Harvey's Discovery ads was March and saw this

5 sold (99 cent novella)
7 sold (2.99 novella--I think, wasn't designated)
9 sold (99 cent short story)
11 sold (YA novella collection $2.99)
20 sold (Contemp women $3.49)

There might be more results in the MegaThread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,143985.75.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The key for me has been to drop the price to 99 cents the day before and for a few days after. The one month I forgot to do that, I had 0 sales. This month was the best so far with 12 sales. This is a series that I'm releasing once a month and it looks like I'm building some momentum.


----------



## Shane Murray

TexasGirl said:


> 5 sold (99 cent novella)
> 7 sold (2.99 novella--I think, wasn't designated)
> 9 sold (99 cent short story)
> 11 sold (YA novella collection $2.99)
> 20 sold (Contemp women $3.49)


Thanks for the info. Since I would be advertising a novel, I could possibly get around 20 sales for 2.99, so about $40 gross income. Seems potentially profitable to me. I'll give it a shot


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 19th is now full, so new orders will go to July 23rd. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## IAmDanMarshall

Just want to make sure the above info is still current. I submitted my book today. Will it still be featured on July 23?


----------



## KBoards Admin

IAmDanMarshall said:


> Just want to make sure the above info is still current. I submitted my book today. Will it still be featured on July 23?


Yes, it will. You'll receive a confirmation e-mail in the next few hours. Thank you!


----------



## Shane Murray

Hi Harvey,

I just paid, thanks so much for this.

The book went up above 100,000 yesterday (with only 2 sales this month I am not sure how ), but it was above 100,000 every day since its release a month and a half ago, until yesterday. It was also at less than 10 reviews until yesterday.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Shane Murray said:


> Hi Harvey,
> 
> I just paid, thanks so much for this.
> 
> The book went up above 100,000 yesterday (with only 2 sales this month I am not sure how ), but it was above 100,000 every day since its release a month and a half ago, until yesterday. It was also at less than 10 reviews until yesterday.


Thank you! You'll receive a confirmation e-mail later today.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 23rd is now full, so new orders will go to July 26th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 26th is now full, so new orders will go to July 30th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 30th is now full, so new orders will go to August 2nd. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Tyler Cook

I just submitted my aunt's book


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks! We just sent a confirmation e-mail - for August 2nd.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 2nd is now full, so new orders will go to August 6th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Brian Olsen

I just submitted. Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Brian - you'll get a confirmation email later this afternoon!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 6th is now full, so new orders will go to August 9th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 9th is now full, so new orders will go to August 13th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KerryT2012

Hi, I sent two but have not received the email saying when it would be scheduled for?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sarwah2012 said:


> Hi, I sent two but have not received the email saying when it would be scheduled for?


We had a flurry of orders last night; you'll receive a confirmation e-mail later this morning Pacific time. Thanks for ordering!

(Be sure to check the email associated with your PayPal account! That's where the confirmation emails go to.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 13th is now full, so new orders will go to August 16th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, we've re-formatted the Book Discovery posts, to give more prominence to the title/author and to display a larger book cover. The new format starts with today's post which will hit at 4pm Pacific.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Dave Renol

Looks very nice.  I think I might be on the 4:00 post today.

Dave


----------



## KBoards Admin

Dave Renol said:


> Looks very nice. I think I might be on the 4:00 post today.
> 
> Dave


You are indeed! Here's the link to today's post:
http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2013/07/book-discovery-day-friday-july-19th.html


----------



## Dave Renol

I think that looks quite awesome.

WTG Harvey!


Dave


----------



## John Blackport

I'd like to get somebody's birthday... It's somewhere in the 20's of August... I think 22nd or 23rd, I'll find out for sure before I submit


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 16th is now full, so new orders will go to August 20th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KevinH

Loving this - I just signed up!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Kevin! We've got "Warden" booked for August 20th.


----------



## JETaylor

Harvey - I just signed up for my newest release...


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks!

Scheduling update: August 20th is now full, so new orders will go to August 23rd. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## John Blackport

Finally signed up . . .


----------



## EC Sheedy

Just signed up, ATTITUDE, a book that's offering a smile or two in exchange for reader love.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for your sign-ups!

Scheduling update: August 23rd is now full, so new orders will go to August 27th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## 31842

Just wanted to pop in and say that my Book Discovery ran last Friday and I saw a really lovely sales bump!  Thank you, Harvey!  Any authors thinking about signing up?  It worked great for me!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Nice! Thank you, Kate!

Scheduling update: August 27th is now full, so new orders will go to August 30th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## AmsterdamAssassin

Hi Harvey,

I re-entered Reprobate in the Book Discovery program - Reprobate has 11 reviews, but is still ranked 139,000+, although I expect that to change, since I had an uptick in sales since the series was re-covered... Hopefully a Book Discovery will boost the sales of the whole series.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you!

Scheduling update: August 30th is now full, so new orders will go to September 3rd.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Harvey,
After being reminded by my fellow KBoarders that my newest book can't become the next "Wool" without some sort of promotion to let readers know it's available, I decided to start here. Just submitted _Novum_ to the book discovery promo. 
Thanks for offering this, and now back to non-promotional things, like writing. 
Joe


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you, Joe! You'll get a confirmation email shortly!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: September 3rd is now full, so new orders will go to September 6th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: September 6th is now full (thanks to Monique's generous giveaway here), so new orders will go to September 10th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: September 10th is now full, so new orders will go to September 13th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## David Thayer

Thanks Harvey and best of luck with your title.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you!

Scheduling update: September 13th is now full, so new orders will go to September 17th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Nomadwoman

Hi Harvey
I asked for a change from sept 2 and you offered sept 6 which I confirmed. I never heard back from you and the promo didnt appear. CAn you check out my dates and let me know pls
thx


----------



## KBoards Admin

Nomadwoman said:


> Hi Harvey
> I asked for a change from sept 2 and you offered sept 6 which I confirmed. I never heard back from you and the promo didnt appear. CAn you check out my dates and let me know pls
> thx


Hi, I replied to your email same day, but didn't hear back. Most likely it got caught in a spam filter. I re-sent it this morning... please check for that. Thanks!


----------



## KaryE

Just signed up. Thank you for offering this.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you for signing up!

Scheduling update: September 17th is now full, so new orders will go to September 20th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Edward Lake

Signed up today.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks! Your confirmation email will arrive shortly.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you for signing up!

Scheduling update: September 20th is now full, so new orders will go to September 24th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Linda Ash

Thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Looking forward to the usual bump. Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## GWakeling

Thought it was about time I took advantage. Signed up! 

Geoff


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you!

Scheduling update: September 24th is now full, so new orders will go to September 27th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Oops, didn't take long for Sept 27th to fill up. New orders will go to October 1st. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Just signed up for this.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks all! Scheduling update: October 1st has filled up, so new orders will go to October 4th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## hardnutt

Hi Harvey

I've just published a little guide to palmistry and relationships which could do with a bit of visibility, if you could fit me in on October 4 (?).

It's called: Palmistry Pointers to Possible Glitches in Your Romantic Relationships. I've written it under the pseudonym of Gennifer Dooley-Hart.

I've filled in the link with my amazon ASIN number.

Thanks for offering such a  bargain price. 

Also, could you pencil me in for the Tuesday 22 October 2013 for my next procedural series book, called Death Dues and published under my own name? It won't actually be published until my birthday on 20 October so I have no ASIN number yet.
Cheers.
Geraldine Evans


----------



## KBoards Admin

hardnutt said:


> Hi Harvey
> 
> I've just published a little guide to palmistry and relationships which could do with a bit of visibility, if you could fit me in on October 4 (?).
> 
> It's called: Palmistry Pointers to Possible Glitches in Your Romantic Relationships. I've written it under the pseudonym of Gennifer Dooley-Hart.
> 
> I've filled in the link with my amazon ASIN number.
> 
> Thanks for offering such a bargain price.
> 
> Also, could you pencil me in for the Tuesday 22 October 2013 for my next procedural series book, called Death Dues and published under my own name? It won't actually be published until my birthday on 20 October so I have no ASIN number yet.
> Cheers.
> Geraldine Evans


Thank you - you have a confirmation email in your inbox. Also, I'm holding a spot for you on October 22nd. You can pay at your convenience and just put "TBD" for the ASIN. Thanks!


----------



## hardnutt

Thanks, Harvey. I'll do that.
Geraldine


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks all! Scheduling update: October 4th has filled up, so new orders will go to October 8th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Charles Harvey

Would it be ok to have two books at the same time? Or would that be hogging the spotlight?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Yes, we can do that. Generally, we prefer that the two books be of different looks or genres, so that we're providing a mixture of books for our readers.


----------



## Moondreamer

I just signed up. Thank you for offering this, Harvey!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you! You have a confirmation email in your inbox.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 8th has filled up, so new orders will go to October 11th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Friday must be ad-buying day out there in Authorland..!

Scheduling update: October 11th has filled up, so new orders will go to October 15th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Lia

Nice!

I haven't officially released yet -- did a "soft launch" for some reviewers who wanted to read the book -- but this might be something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks all!

Scheduling update: October 15th has filled up, so new orders will go to October 18th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just to let you know I had my best discovery day ever on 9/27. 

Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I'm glad to hear that - - thanks, Gertie!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you for your orders.

Scheduling update: October 18th has filled up, so new orders will go to October 22nd.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 22nd has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 25th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 25th has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 29th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 29th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 1st*.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 1st has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 5th*.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 5th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 8th*.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 8th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 12th*.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks all!


----------



## ToniD

Jumping in to say I got a nice sales boost from my Discovery feature for my new release.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Toni!

Scheduling update: November 12th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 15th*.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks all!


----------



## Sapphire

Harvey, I just tried to sign up my soon to be published book. I put TBD for ASIN number and paid with PayPal. I'd like to schedule this for November 22, but couldn't find anywhere to make this request. Would you confirm this date for me? Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sapphire said:


> Harvey, I just tried to sign up my soon to be published book. I put TBD for ASIN number and paid with PayPal. I'd like to schedule this for November 22, but couldn't find anywhere to make this request. Would you confirm this date for me? Thanks!


Yes, date confirmed. You have a confirmation email on the way. (For future reference, you can put special instructions like requested dates into the "Instructions" field that appears in the sign-up process. But letting me know this way is fine, too.)

-Harvey


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 15th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 19th*.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

_Note: some authors have asked about placement on dates during the holidays. Yes, if you prefer a date right after Christmas, for example, you can request a future date when you book. Just put your preferred date in the 'Instructions' field that appears in the sign-up process. (We run Book Discovery ads on Tuesdays and Fridays, e.g. Dec 13, 17, 20, 24, 27, 31 and Jan 3, 7, 10.)_


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 19th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 22nd*.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 22nd has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 26th*.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 26th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *November 29th*. You can also request later dates if you wish.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all.


----------



## David Thayer

Harvey, just placed a Discovery Day order for my latest release.


----------



## KBoards Admin

David Thayer said:


> Harvey, just placed a Discovery Day order for my latest release.


Thank you! I just sent a confirmation.

Just one spot left for Nov 29, then orders after that will go to Dec 3rd.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## crashaddict

Just as a heads up for those considering Book Discovery Day:

My dark fantasy novella got exactly '0' sales after my inclusion in a Book Discovery Day ad. No doubt a lot of it depends on your genre, cover, price, etc, just like anything else in marketing. And no hard feelings or grumbling, just providing information


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Sorry to hear that, Lewis!

Authors: Nov 29 and Dec 3 are now full, so new orders will go to *Dec 6*. Thanks all..!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: December 6th has now filled up, so new orders will go to December 10th. You can also request later dates if you wish.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: December 10th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *December 13th*. You can also request later dates if you wish.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: December 13th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *December 17th*. You can also request later dates if you wish.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## Sapphire

Just PM'd you with my ASIN number.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thanks!

Scheduling update: December 17th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *December 20th*. You can also request later dates if you wish.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## Madeline Freeman

Just submitted!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you!

Scheduling update: December 20th has now filled up, so new orders will go to December 27th. You can also request later dates if you wish.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: December 27th has now filled up, and new orders will go to January 3rd. You can also request later dates if you wish.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: January 3rd has now filled up, and new orders will go to *January 7th*. You can also request later dates if you wish.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: January 7th has now filled up, and new orders will go to January 10th.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KL_Phelps

For anyone who has used this, do you find that tuesday or friday works better? Or is there no difference?


----------



## ElleChambers

I just signed up for January 10th. Please let me know if the cover in my profile pic is acceptable for the promotion.


----------



## KBoards Admin

ElleChambers said:


> I just signed up for January 10th. Please let me know if the cover in my profile pic is acceptable for the promotion.


That cover is acceptable. Thanks, you'll get a confirmation email shortly.


----------



## KL_Phelps

okay signed up, lets give it a whirl


----------



## ElleChambers

Harvey said:


> That cover is acceptable. Thanks, you'll get a confirmation email shortly.


Thank you


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: January 10th has now filled up, and new orders will go to January 17th.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## Just Browsing

KL_Phelps said:


> For anyone who has used this, do you find that tuesday or friday works better? Or is there no difference?


I tried a Tuesday, with a book on sale for .99. A total of 0 sales that day. Bookblast and ENT both worked for me with that title. You just never know, though.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: January 17th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *January 21st*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: January 21st has now filled up, and new orders will go to January 24th.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!

PS I've received several emails asking about any promotions available between now and Christmas. We are all booked up, except for a few openings in Bargain Book promotions, which can be had here: http://kboards.com/bargain-book-promo


----------



## KeithAllen

I'm doing this today....fingers crossed!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: January 24th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *January 28th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: January 28th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *January 31st*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I hope this Christmas season is a good one for you, and that many new Kindle owners find their way to your books!

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: January 31st has now filled up, and new orders will go to February 4th.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: February 4th has now filled up, and new orders will go to February 7th.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## Marcella

Harvey,

I sent in an order on Dec. 31st. February 11th is fine for me if it's still available.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: February 7th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *February 11th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: February 11th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *February 14th*. (Shall we make it a romance writer's day?)

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: February 18th has now filled up, and new orders will go to February 21st. Also, we have a couple of spots open for our February 14th ROMANCE DISCOVERY edition.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## rosclarke

I just signed up and would love to be included in the Romance Discovery Day but I couldn't see the 'Instructions' field to indicate this. I filled in the ASIN and then paid via Paypal. What am I missing?!


----------



## KBoards Admin

rosclarke said:


> I just signed up and would love to be included in the Romance Discovery Day but I couldn't see the 'Instructions' field to indicate this. I filled in the ASIN and then paid via Paypal. What am I missing?!


The Instructions field is a bit hidden... I've-rescheduled you to Feb 14th. Thanks!


----------



## rosclarke

Great, thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: February 21st has now filled up, and new orders will go to *February 25th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

I just signed up with my flagship book as unlike elsewhere, and it's available at many places, my Amazon sales are almost non existent. I have more than 10 reviews, but the Amazon ranking is much higher than 100,000. Well, let's hope the bests. Hopefully it will work. If yes, I'll return with my other six books and the upcoming releases as well. 

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you!

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: February 5th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *February 28th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: February 28th has now filled up, and new orders will go to [/b]March 4th[/b].

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: March 4th has now filled up, and new orders will go to [/b]March 7th[/b].

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

poisonarrowpubs said:


> Just submitted _Trapped: Expanded Edition_--didn't even check beforehand to get an idea of scheduling!
> 
> Therefore, I did not indicate a date, but looks like I might make March 7th? I'll take the next earliest, whatever that is.
> Bummed about missing that Feb 14 romance slot! Oh well--guess zombies and Valentine's don't really mix.


We did have one of our Feb 14th bookings get re-scheduled for later, so we can offer you that slot if you want it! I'll email you shortly with some options. Thank you for booking the ad.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: March 7th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *March 21st*.

(We have a gap in there because we have some planned downtime for a software upgrade starting on March 11th. More info on that here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,164587.0.html)

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## Jude Hardin

Harvey said:


> Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: March 7th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *March 21st*.
> 
> (We have a gap in there because we have some planned downtime for a software upgrade starting on March 11th. More info on that here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,164587.0.html)
> 
> Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.
> 
> http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
> 
> Thanks, all!


Just sent an order in for March 21. Thanks!


----------



## legion

Harvey said:


> *We did have one of our Feb 14th bookings get re-scheduled for later, so we can offer you that slot if you want it!* I'll email you shortly with some options. Thank you for booking the ad.


YES, YES! Goody, I'd love it!


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Okay, just sending a confirmation email -- you get the last slot for the 14th.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: March 21st has now filled up, and new orders will go to *March 25th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: March 25th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *March 28th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## Vanessa Lennox

Harvey, i ordered a Discovery Day for "Between Rock n Roll and a Hard Place" and heard almost immediately about scheduling. I have ordered another day for "Maine Attraction" (ordered on 1/2 but haven't heard about scheduling. Does it have a  date yet? Does it take a while for you guys to finalize slots? Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Vanessa Lennox said:


> Harvey, i ordered a Discovery Day for "Between Rock n Roll and a Hard Place" and heard almost immediately about scheduling. I have ordered another day for "Maine Attraction" (ordered on 1/2 but haven't heard about scheduling. Does it have a date yet? Does it take a while for you guys to finalize slots? Thanks!


Hi, Vanessa,

Yes, we received that on Jan 28 and responded with a confirmation email on Jan 29 (it went to your yahoo.com email address). We have you scheduled for March 25th -- I'll forward you that email so you have it. Thanks for checking!

-Harvey


----------



## Brenda Ortega

Harvey -- I posted in the megathread... putting this here too, just in case. I paid for a book discovery promo but didn't see any directions after going through pay pal. ASIN: B00I3MUVGK

Do I need to send my book's info somewhere?


----------



## KBoards Admin

No need to post twice! You'll get a confirmation shortly, sent to your PayPal email address. Thanks for ordering the ad!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: March 28th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *April 1st*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## beccaprice

I can't remember whether I ever signed up Fairies and Fireflies, and if i did, what the date is/was.


----------



## KBoards Admin

beccaprice said:


> I can't remember whether I ever signed up Fairies and Fireflies, and if i did, what the date is/was.


We have you scheduled for February 28th!


----------



## beccaprice

great, thank you! 

there's been so much going on in my life,with a distinct lack of spoons, and I forget to write things down.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: April 1st has now filled up, and new orders will go to *April 4th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: April 4th and April 8th have now filled up, and new orders will go to *April 11th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: April 11th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *April 14th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo

Thanks, all!


----------



## C. Gockel

I haven't used the "Book Discovery Day", but I have used the "Series" and "Bargain" promotions. The Kboard audience leaves the best reviews!

I'm going to try the "Feature" slot on March 15th too! Looking forward to it.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you!

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: April 14th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *April 18th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: April 18th has now filled up, and new orders will go to April 22nd.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: April 22nd has now filled up, and new orders will go to *April 25th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: April 25th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *April 29th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: April 29th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *May 2nd*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: May 2nd has now filled up, and new orders will go to *May 6th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## C. Gockel

I haven't done the KDP Discovery Spot, but I have found that every other ad I've run with KDP has resulted in modest downloads, but some very nice reviews.

If you're looking for thoughtful feedback, KDP promotions are probably for you.


----------



## KBoards Admin

^ Thank you!

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: May 6th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *May 9th*.

Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: May 9th has now filled up, and new orders will go to *May 13th*.

(Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.)

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I'm so glad you started this! I already signed up.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update on Book Discovery Day promotions: May 13th has now filled up, and new orders will go to May 16th.

(Note: if your book is not published yet, you can sign up for a future date and just put "TBD" for the ASIN.)

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 16th has now filled up, and new orders will go to May 20th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 20th has now filled up, and new orders will go to May 23rd. Thank you very much for supporting the forum through these promotions.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 23rd has now filled up, and new orders will go to May 27th. Thank you!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 27th has now filled up, and new orders will go to May 30th. Thank you!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: May 30th has now filled up, and new orders will go to June 3rd. Thank you!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

For those of you like to play your promotions in advance:

We'll be taking a short break from Book Discovery in the first two weeks in July: after our June 27th promotion, our next one will be July 18th.

Note: June 3rd just filled up, so new orders will go to June 6th.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks for supporting KBoards with your orders! June 6th has now filled up, and new orders will go to June 10th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: June 10th has now filled up, and new orders will go to June 13th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: June 13th has now filled up, and new orders will go to June 17th. Thanks, all!

**Reminder: Book Discovery promos will not run in the first half of July... so if you're planning a summer reading promotion, get your orders in while the June slots remain open..! **

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: June 17th has now filled up, and new orders will go to June 20th. Thanks, all!

*Book Discovery promos will not run in the first half of July... so if you're planning a summer reading promotion, please place your order while the June slots remain open..! **

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: June 20th has now filled up, and new orders will go to June 24th. Thanks, all!

*Book Discovery promos will not run in the first half of July... so if you're planning a summer reading promotion, please place your order while the June slots remain open..! **

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: June 24th has now filled up, and new orders will go to June 27th. Thanks, all!

*Book Discovery promos will not run in the first half of July... so if you're planning a summer reading promotion, please place your order while the June slots remain open..! **

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: June 27th has now filled up, and new orders will go to July 15th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 15th has now filled up, and new orders will go to July 18th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 18th has now filled up, and new orders will go to July 22nd. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Authors: July 22nd has now filled up, so new orders will go to July 25th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Authors: July 25th has now filled up, so new orders will go to July 29th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: July 29th has now filled up, so new orders will go to August 1st. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 1st has now filled up, so new orders will go to August 5th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 5th has now filled up, so new orders will go to August 8th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 8th has now filled up, so new orders will go to August 12th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 12th has now filled up, so new orders will go to August 15th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 15th has now filled up, so new orders will go to August 19th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 19th has now filled up, so new orders will go to *August 22nd*. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 22nd has now filled up, so new orders will go to August *26th*. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15

(You can see more promo options in the yellow box at the bottom of any KBoards.com page.)


----------



## SA_Soule

Is it for fiction only?


----------



## KBoards Admin

Sherry_Soule said:


> Is it for fiction only?


No, it is open for non-fiction titles as well. (Although fiction generally performs better in the promotions than non-fiction.)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: August 22nd, 26th, 29th, and Sept 2nd have now filled up, so new orders will go to September 5th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## Kirkee

Harve, will erotica ever be given the same respect as the other genres? I mean, look at the late, great Henry Miller and his books. Literature, right? Nothing left to the imagination. Also, look at some of these slasher tomes; look at some of these thrillers. Again, nothing left to the imagination. And yet the stuff is acceptable. But should you depict the sex act in any detail... Oh, oh. Shame on you. Some of us just don't get the double-standard. Take a look at the way Europeans see it: violence is what's truly repulsive, not sex.

Lastly: What if the cover is family-friendly, but not the content? As in Fifty Shades of Grey. My Fifty Shades of Tinsel is this way: Harmless cover, strong content. What about it, Harvey?   

Thanks for being there for us, as usual.


----------



## KBoards Admin

I can understand the frustration, and while there is clearly a strong demand out there for erotica, it's a personal decision for me not to include that category in our various promotions. 

Your point is reasonable that some might find the violence in horrors and thrillers equally objectionable. Also, some might object to the 'spicier' contemporary romance / New Adult titles that we sometimes feature. 

But I don't see us changing our restriction on promotion of erotica titles. Sorry about that.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: September 5th has now filled up, so new orders will go to September 9th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## Librarian

Scheduling update: September 9th has now filled up, so new orders will go to September 12th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## WordNinja

Is erotic romance acceptable? What if I called it extremely hot contemporary?


----------



## WordNinja

Andrea @ ArtWellPub said:


> Is erotic romance acceptable? What if I called it extremely hot contemporary?


I'm actually asking a serious question. Erotic romance is a subgenre of romance. It isn't erotica. If you accept erotic romance, then I might be interested in a spot on September 12.


----------



## loriann

Hello!

I just submitted one of my books, the one who feels the most unloved and lonely.

I didn't specify a date. Just put in the ASIN with no instructions. 

The book will be on sale for .99 from September 5-19, (Regular 3.99), although I can adjust that price to meet whatever day I receive for Book Discovery Day. Do I need to do anything more? No email yet, but I just submitted.

Thank you!

Lorio


----------



## Kirkee

Harve, how about accepting a short story? (without sex, or anything that makes certain people get all bug-eyed)  
Say, a PG type of story: some strong language, but absolutely no sex. What do you say, or you guys going to be like BookBub
and not bend a single inch? 
Some readers would pay $0.99 for something like a 17 page long-short. I would.


----------



## SA_Soule

Too bad the reviews count. I have about 40 reviews of last novel, but only about 15 book sales. *sigh*


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: September 12th has now filled up, so new orders will go to September 16th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15



Andrea @ ArtWellPub said:


> I'm actually asking a serious question. Erotic romance is a subgenre of romance. It isn't erotica. If you accept erotic romance, then I might be interested in a spot on September 12.


Thanks for your question, Andrea. Let me know the ASIN of the book in question. Generally, if Amazon categorizes the book in its "erotica" category, we won't run it.



loriann said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just submitted one of my books, the one who feels the most unloved and lonely.
> 
> I didn't specify a date. Just put in the ASIN with no instructions.
> 
> The book will be on sale for .99 from September 5-19, (Regular 3.99), although I can adjust that price to meet whatever day I receive for Book Discovery Day. Do I need to do anything more? No email yet, but I just submitted.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Lorio


Thanks! You should have received a confirmation email for it. We generally get the confirmation emails out the same day as the order is submitted... and definitely within 48 hours.



Kirkee said:


> Harve, how about accepting a short story? (without sex, or anything that makes certain people get all bug-eyed)
> Say, a PG type of story: some strong language, but absolutely no sex. What do you say, or you guys going to be like BookBub
> and not bend a single inch?
> Some readers would pay $0.99 for something like a 17 page long-short. I would.


While we tend to not run stories that are just a few pages long, we can make exceptions -- for example, for established authors or if the storyline seems compelling enough to capture significant interest from our readers.



Sherry_Soule said:


> Too bad the reviews count. I have about 40 reviews of last novel, but only about 15 book sales. *sigh*


It probably is eligible; if the sales rank is currently 10,000 or higher, we'll likely accept it. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Kirkee

Thanks for responding, Harve. Explains why you're loved on these boards. You never
fail to impress. 
Now, if I can only figure out if I'm established enough as an author & if my story 
is compelling enough for readers...


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you so much to everyone who helps keep these boards running through your occasional promotional order. For Book Discovery promos, September 16th has now filled up, so new orders will go to September 19th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: September 19th has now filled up, so new orders will go to September 23rd. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: September 26th has now filled up, so new orders will go to September 30th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: September 30th has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 3rd. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## donna callea

Hi Harvey,
I've been absent from Kboards for a long time. My books weren't selling at all, and I just kind of gave up.  But now, I think I'm going to try again.  Just sent you payment for my third (and loneliest) novel to be included in Book Discovery Day.  I also just realized how much I've missed KBs.  Thank you for still being here.


----------



## KBoards Admin

It's great to have you back! I've sent a confirmation email.


----------



## MarilynVix

Hi Harvey,
I've set up the second book in a series that needs some attention. Only has one review so far.
Plus, October will be great. I've got a paranormal theme. Love to be on a Book Discovery Day in October.
Book That Needs Some Featured Love:


----------



## donna callea

Thanks, Harvey!
The Oct. 3 date you set for Bristles is great.  I'm doing a countdown deal starting that day, reducing the price to 99 cents.


----------



## Maddie_K

Just signed up my book. 

Plenty of sales, but I'm having difficulty getting people to post reviews.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks all! If you haven't received a confirmation email yet, I'm just catching up now on orders from last night. Confirmation coming soon!


----------



## PearlEarringLady

This is such a great idea. I've just signed up my book, which is languishing unreviewed on Amazon.com, and has precisely one review on Amazon.co.uk.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks all! You have confirmation emails in your inbox.

October 3rd has filled up, so current orders are landing on October 7th.

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 7th has filled up, so new orders are landing on October 10th. Thanks all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## Maddie_K

PaulineMRoss said:


> This is such a great idea. I've just signed up my book, which is languishing unreviewed on Amazon.com, and has precisely one review on Amazon.co.uk.


I've got the same problem... one entire review. I've sold over 50 copies and given away probably about as many! What is the standard sold to reviews ratio? Is it always like this?


----------



## bberntson

How long does the Book Discovery run for?  I guess I wasn't sure what to expect.  I've heard about people who have had good success for this kind of ad, but I haven't had a single download.  I guess I would call that a wash.


----------



## KBoards Admin

bberntson said:


> How long does the Book Discovery run for? I guess I wasn't sure what to expect. I've heard about people who have had good success for this kind of ad, but I haven't had a single download. I guess I would call that a wash.


I'd give it 48 hours: yesterday's Book Discovery promo (which posts at 4pm Pacific time) is included in today's email newsletter, which goes out roughly mid-morning Pacific time. The actual post for the Book Discovery run stays available indefinitely on the KBoards blog, as is the case for the accompanying FB/Twitter posts. They do get bumped off the front page as new posts are made.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 10th has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 14th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 14th has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 17th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 17th has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 21st. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## OdiOsO

Sigh... another thread that sounded promising... until I saw the $15 price tag...

(*checks pockets only to discover some fluff... Wait a minute! Not even fluff! I already sold that for a meal!*)


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 21st has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 24th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 24th has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 28th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 28th has now filled up, so new orders will go to October 31st. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: October 31st has now filled up, so new orders will go to November 4th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 4th has now filled up, so new orders will go to November 7th. Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 7th has now filled up, so new orders will go to November 11th. You can also ask for later dates if you wish.

Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 11th has now filled up, so new orders will go to November 14th. You can also ask for later dates if you wish.

Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: November 14th has now filled up, so new orders will go to November 18th. You can also ask for later dates if you wish.

Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## RipleyKing

I'm to be listed today, and it takes place 4 pm pacific. I should pay more attention to my emails . . .


----------



## terryrazz

I paid for a promotion of my book Captain's Day on http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo yesteday but you haven't confirmed by email. Please advise.
Terry


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thanks, Terry -- you'll receive a confirmation in your inbox later tonight. - Harvey


----------



## belindaf

Just booked and paid for "The Missing Year". Thank you!


----------



## Victoria LK

On Monday of this week, I submitted my book and paypal payment.  I have a confirmation from paypal that the fee was paid, but have not had a confirmation from KBoards.  Could you please help me out
Victoria LK Williams


----------



## KBoards Admin

Victoria LK said:


> On Monday of this week, I submitted my book and paypal payment. I have a confirmation from paypal that the fee was paid, but have not had a confirmation from KBoards. Could you please help me out
> Victoria LK Williams


Yes - I do see an order from you (it seems to have arrived yesterday on my end). You'll receive a confirmation email shortly. Thanks for your ad order!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: All dates through Dec 2nd are now filled up, so new orders will go to December 5th. (You can also ask for a later date if you wish.)

Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## Melinda Kinsman

Hi there (Harvey?)

I've just paid for my new kids' Christmas book to get a Book Discovery slot. I'm on an iPad, though, and didn't see any sign of a form. I filled in my ASIN and agreed the PayPal payment, expecting more of a form to appear, but it sadly didn't.

Please can you let me know what other details you need?
The book is "Odd Sock Learns About Christmas" (ASIN: B00PYBJFSS). It has 10 reviews done from review copies sent out prior to launch, but is well below #100,000 in the rankings at the moment, and feeling very unloved. 

I would love to reserve a slot for the Friday December 5th post. (I'm currently waiting for AMAZON to update my book description, so hope you can wait a couple of days before copying from that. I've contacted KDP asking why it doesn't seem to be showing the changes after republishing this.)

Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Melinda Kinsman said:


> Hi there (Harvey?)
> 
> I've just paid for my new kids' Christmas book to get a Book Discovery slot. I'm on an iPad, though, and didn't see any sign of a form. I filled in my ASIN and agreed the PayPal payment, expecting more of a form to appear, but it sadly didn't.
> 
> Please can you let me know what other details you need?
> The book is "Odd Sock Learns About Christmas" (ASIN: B00PYBJFSS). It has 10 reviews done from review copies sent out prior to launch, but is well below #100,000 in the rankings at the moment, and feeling very unloved.
> 
> I would love to reserve a slot for the Friday December 5th post. (I'm currently waiting for AMAZON to update my book description, so hope you can wait a couple of days before copying from that. I've contacted KDP asking why it doesn't seem to be showing the changes after republishing this.)
> 
> Thanks


Yes, that worked and we received your ad order. Thank you - you'll receive an email confirmation shortly. For Book Discovery, all we need is your ASIN as we pull the book's information from Amazon... so no need to fill out long forms for it.

We pull the description from Amazon on the day of the post, so whatever is current on Amazon at that time will be embedded into the Book Discovery promotion for the book.

Thanks!


----------



## deedawning

Harvey said:


> Actually, one thing I'd like some feedback on is whether "3" is a reasonable maximum for the number of book reviews. Should it be a higher number?


I have books over a million with more than three reviews, It doesn't take long.


----------



## deedawning

You say no erotica. What about erotic romance with light sex scenes?


----------



## KBoards Admin

deedawning said:


> You say no erotica. What about erotic romance with light sex scenes?


We go by the Amazon categorization of the book. If it falls into an Erotica category or subcategory, then it's not eligible for promotion. But if your book has light sex scenes, it probably is categorized into New Adult or Romance.


----------



## deedawning

Harvey said:


> We go by the Amazon categorization of the book. If it falls into an Erotica category or subcategory, then it's not eligible for promotion. But if your book has light sex scenes, it probably is categorized into New Adult or Romance.


Question on another book, Divine Witness (Ryan Seek). It's a YA/Mystery, currently rated @ 327,000+, but it has 28 reviews over 12 years all good xcept for 1, 1star where delivery got fouled up. It has never been promoted other than lowering the price like it is right now. Would that qualify for this program?


----------



## KBoards Admin

deedawning said:


> Question on another book, Divine Witness (Ryan Seek). It's a YA/Mystery, currently rated @ 327,000+, but it has 28 reviews over 12 years all good xcept for 1, 1star where delivery got fouled up. It has never been promoted other than lowering the price like it is right now. Would that qualify for this program?


Yes, we would accept that given the ranking. Thanks for asking!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: December 5th has now filled up, so new orders will go to December 9th. (You can also ask for a later date if you wish.)

Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## deedawning

Harvey said:


> Scheduling update: December 5th has now filled up, so new orders will go to December 9th. (You can also ask for a later date if you wish.)
> 
> Thanks, all!
> 
> http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
> Price: $15


I prefer 12th, 13th or 14th


----------



## KBoards Admin

deedawning said:


> I prefer 12th, 13th or 14th


Please let me know via reply to the confirmation email -- that way there's no confusion about which advertising slot and specific ASIN we're changing. Thanks!


----------



## deedawning

Harvey said:


> Please let me know via reply to the confirmation email -- that way there's no confusion about which advertising slot and specific ASIN we're changing. Thanks!


Hey Harvey, The only emails I received were similar to this one. 
A reply has been posted to a topic you are watching by Harvey. 
View the reply at: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=137687.new;topicseen#new
You want me to reply to one of these?


----------



## KBoards Admin

deedawning said:


> Hey Harvey, The only emails I received were similar to this one.
> A reply has been posted to a topic you are watching by Harvey.
> View the reply at: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=137687.new;topicseen#new
> You want me to reply to one of these?


No, when you book your ad order we send a confirmation to the email account associated with your PayPal account. Or, you can let me know here the ASIN of the book you scheduled, and I'll re-send the confirmation.


----------



## deedawning

Harvey said:


> No, when you book your ad order we send a confirmation to the email account associated with your PayPal account. Or, you can let me know here the ASIN of the book you scheduled, and I'll re-send the confirmation.


Done


----------



## anotherpage

With all the 1 star reviews giving out when you mention your book on this forum. I avoid mentioning any books now.


----------



## deedawning

kalel said:


> With all the 1 star reviews giving out when you mention your book on this forum. I avoid mentioning any books now.


Really?That's unbelievable. What about the sigs?


----------



## KBoards Admin

kalel said:


> With all the 1 star reviews giving out when you mention your book on this forum. I avoid mentioning any books now.


Haven't heard of that happening from Book Discovery promos... but, it's your choice, kalel.

Other authors: Dec 9th has filled up and new orders are going to Dec 12th. Thanks, all!


----------



## Simonie

Hi there, I signed up for the Book Discovery promo yesterday around 8:30pm PST and I haven't gotten the confirmation email. I checked my spam and I did use the email associated with my Paypal account. Can you help? Thanks!

Simone


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Simone! We've gotten a day behind on our orders, but you'll receive your confirmation email in the next few hours. Thanks for ordering!


----------



## Simonie

Oh, I just got it. Thank you!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: We have a few openings on January 9th, but are otherwise booked up until January 23rd.

Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: January 23rd is now full, so new orders will go to January 27th.

Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## KBoards Admin

Scheduling update: All dates are full up to February 20th.

Thanks, all!

http://kboards.com/book-discovery-promo
Price: $15


----------



## JackVolante

Is this still happening? I believe I paid for today, but my book hasn't appeared.


----------



## KBoards Admin

JackVolante said:


> Is this still happening? I believe I paid for today, but my book hasn't appeared.


Yes, it is. We have "Force of Will" scheduled for today -- you should have a confirmation email with details about it. (The Book Discovery promo goes out at about 3:30pm Pacific.) Thanks for signing up for it!


----------



## JackVolante

Ah okay, my bad, Thanks for reminding me, as I seem to have deleted the confirmation email by mistake.


----------



## MTM

I just signed up for TRIANGLE OF HOPE.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you -- you'll receive a confirmation email in the next few minutes!  - Harvey


----------



## Bbates024

I haven't seen a confirmation email yet, granted it hasn't been a full day. Just wanted to make sure you received my request yesterday evening.

Thanks again for all you do!


----------



## Frankie

Help, signed & paid for Book Discovery Day three days ago, still haven't gotten a confirmation email! Any reply would be much appreciated. Thank you! ASIN B011M7EQ9U.


----------



## Bbates024

Frankie said:


> Help, signed & paid for Book Discovery Day three days ago, still haven't gotten a confirmation email! Any reply would be much appreciated. Thank you! ASIN B011M7EQ9U.


I'm kind of right there with you, I ordered Monday evening. I sent a PM out this morning have not received a response yet.


----------



## Frankie

If I don't hear anything by tomorrow I guess I'll go to PayPal and try to cancel the transaction.


----------



## Shawn Kobb

Add me to the group that hasn't heard anything yet. I checked my spam folder and no sign of the email.

Any updates?

Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin

My apologies -- I'm working through an ad order backlog right now! You'll receive confirmation emails (to your PayPal email address) for all orders, by end of this evening. Thank you for the ad orders!

-Harvey


----------



## Bbates024

Email received, Thank you Harvey!


----------



## KDKinney

I ordered a Book Discovery ad this afternoon. Not sure how long I need to wait for an email, but I haven't received one yet.  

Thanks


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, we are working through a backlog of orders and you'll receive your confirmation within 24 hours from now. Thanks for ordering!


----------



## Michael Marnier

Hello, Harvey. I just joined and signed up for BDD. Still digging through a backlog, I guess. What's the status of my request (ASIN: B015RL35F?

After browsing the forum for this first day, it seems like a powerful site. Looking forward to participating.


----------



## Bill.Leviathan

I placed an order today on 10/4/2015. Please let me know if you need any more information from me other than the ASIN.


----------



## SheriMcclurePitler

Hi, I purchased the Book Discovery promo Friday morning, but haven't gotten a confirmation email. Just checking to see if you got it!


----------



## elizabethjoseph113

I purchased the Book Discovery for ASIN: B014M0QYAI but have not received the confirmation email yet.

Elizabeth

http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Reflections-Maze-Mirrors-Book-ebook/dp/B014M0QYAI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1447804758&sr=8-1


----------



## Michael Marnier

elizabethjoseph113 said:


> I purchased the Book Discovery for ASIN: B014M0QYAI but have not received the confirmation email yet.
> 
> Elizabeth
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Reflections-Maze-Mirrors-Book-ebook/dp/B014M0QYAI/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1447804758&sr=8-1


Hi Elizabeth. When I signed up my ebook in September it took four or five days before I received an email. The actual listing followed about a week later. Depends on their backlog, I guess. Good luck.


----------



## elizabethjoseph113

Thanks Michael. I got the email confirmation about the payment. Scheduled for Dec 1. 
I reduced the price of my book to $.99 in anticipation for BDD. Not sure it is a wise move. What kind of results did you see after the BDD.

Elizabeth
http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Reflections-Maze-Mirrors-1/dp/1515376397/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447989098&sr=8-1&keywords=twin+reflections


----------



## Michael Marnier

Just got back to KB. Sorry for the delayed reply, Elizabeth. I must admit the impact of BDD was nil. I'm also finding the Thunderclap promo is not working. Only ten of 100 supporter goal reached with one day to go. Not! No thunder, no clouds, ... just clear skies.  .  I will still offer my ebook FREE for two days, 25-26 Nov. My Kindle store ranking is slipping and could use the boost.

Hope your Dec 1 BDD generates some activity for your book. Good luck.

Michael


----------



## blancheking

I'm interested; I'm just wondering what the typical results are for this promotion for a book at $2.99 discounted to $0.99?


----------



## elizabethjoseph113

Thank you Michael. I did three promos with bknights. Not even a single sale. Hope BDD works. I am making the book free on Nov 26-27, the last 2 free days of my KDP select. I am planning to opt out and see if I can publish in smash words as well.

I was going to do a Thunderclap but looks like it is not much effective either.

Writing was much easier compared to the effort needed to promoting it.

I will report back how the BDD goes.
Elizabeth.

http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Reflections-Maze-Mirrors-1/dp/1515376397/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1448485454&sr=8-1


----------



## Michael Marnier

elizabethjoseph113 said:


> Thank you Michael. I did three promos with bknights. Not even a single sale. Hope BDD works. I am making the book free on Nov 26-27, the last 2 free days of my KDP select. I am planning to opt out and see if I can publish in smash words as well.
> 
> I was going to do a Thunderclap but looks like it is not much effective either.
> 
> Writing was much easier compared to the effort needed to promoting it.
> 
> I will report back how the BDD goes.
> Elizabeth.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Twin-Reflections-Maze-Mirrors-1/dp/1515376397/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1448485454&sr=8-1


Good luck with BDD, Elizabeth. I snagged a copy of your book. On my TBR list.

Speaking of freebies ... Still have 6 hours to go with my 48 hour free ebook promo on Amazon. I'm feeling the love. The Oct1-3 promo resulted in ~150 downloads. This time, >250 and free kindle store ranking reached the 700's. My keyword specific genre reached #1 and has stayed in top ten all day. Hopefully, a few reviews will come out of it. Plus it sets up the second book (still writing). Well, I'd better get writing.


----------



## elizabethjoseph113

OK. I had two sales of my kindle and made 0.70 cents of an investment of $15. At this rate, I will bankrupt my dad before I get out of high school. I was watching some of the other books that were part of the BDD promo too. They did not sell much either (from the change in their sales rank).

Thanks Michael for downloading my book. If you get a chance to read, let me know what you think.

Elizabeth


----------



## C. J. Sears

Purchased this promotion for my novel _The Shadow Over Lone Oak_. Have yet to receive the confirmation with a date set for the promotion. As it's the holidays, I understand there will likely be a wait while things get caught up. Still, I figured it would be a good idea to make this post of notification just in case.

Enjoy your vacation days, everyone!


----------



## A. N. Other Author

Anyone sharing typical results for this? I like the look of the promos - I have a new 0.99 new release coming up. Action adventure. First in series.


----------



## C. Gockel

> Anyone sharing typical results for this? I like the look of the promos - I have a new 0.99 new release coming up. Action adventure. First in series.


I find that although kboards promos don't typically meet my $10 == 100 free downloads rule, they are great for getting lovely reviews. (Not sure what you should expect for 99-cents.)


----------



## Dana K.

I submitted and paid for both a Book Discovery and Bargain Book promotion three days ago for my latest novel, "The Memory of Loss", and have not received confirmation emails. I emailed the support team and got back an automated response saying that their offices were closed until 26 March. Could you please let me know if they were well-received, as the promotion actually ends April 3?
Thank you


----------



## DCRWrites

I submitted and paid for book discovery for _Against the Eldest Flame _on April 23, and have yet to receive confirmation.


----------



## Kay7979

I got a quick response for my new release, Shadowglade, and it ran yesterday, 4/25/17. It's a nice looking feature, but I don't have high expectations for sales. I have a promo running for my series opener, and sales and KU borrows spill over into Shadowglade, so it's hard to gauge the results. Maybe I got a couple sales and KU borrows from it. I consider the expense a donation to the KBoards since I derive a great deal of benefits from this site.


----------



## blunderer

Hello,

Please check the order for my book (ASIN: B071D76NB6) as I've yet to receive a confirmation mail (email associated with PayPal, nothing in spam folders either.)

Thanks.


----------



## FlynnMcGuin

I was going to see if I could get a BDD listing while my book is on sale (ends 8/20/2017) but from the looks of this thread, I'm wondering if BDD still exists.


----------



## Hurricane John

I signed up for a Book Discovery Promo yesterday  (B01MQDP6NT), paid thru PayPal and I've received no acknowledgement email from anyone at Kboards.

Can you please look into this and let me know when my book is scheduled for promotion?


----------



## T Franklin Beck

Just signed up as well. Looks like a great way to drum up some interest!


----------



## ajantony

Hi there,
I just wanted to inform you that I had paid for the Book Discovery program on Oct 31 and haven't yet received a mail yet. Could you kindly check if something went wrong? Thanks. (My ASIN is: B075X4G9DQ)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know that the site owner is traveling right now--I'll send an email.  Sorry about the delay!

Betsy


----------



## DIAMONDSINTHESKY

Sounds great to me - I'll submit when mine is ready!


----------



## Don Rich

Hi! I paid for the Discovery program ad back on November 20 via PayPal, and never received an email back. It was for B075H5DR3Z. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## solo

Hi. Same issue as Don. Recently paid for a Discovery Ad (50B76313J0732502J ). Kindly check status. Thanks


----------



## cursetheflame

Hello!  I paid for the Book Discovery promo on Friday and have yet to receive any confirmation for it.  It is for: B078HJCFF5.  Thank you in advance for looking into it!


----------

